# what kind of cichlid is this



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Looks like what is commonly sold as a Sunshine Peacock or Yellow Peacock, though it's hard to determine which species from the picture.

Probably not a great match with that Red Zebra.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Not a pure "Peacock"... not sure what he is.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks like a Peacock x Hap cross.


----------



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh why do you think its part hap? 
I bought it a couple weeks ago and he just was s arts iped with a thin whitish blue line on the top fin but everyday he is getting bluer. Now his face is blue and his fins are b k ue. His body shimmers blue in certain lights. He isnt as yellow as the picture makes him look. Hes probably around 2.5 inches right now. I thought he could possibly be a german but im not sure.

And actually the red zebra is almost full grown and not aggressive like most. I have heard the warnings I am aware of what to look for.


----------



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)

Sunshine was my second thought as to what he was.


----------



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)

I tried to get a couple better pictures.


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

I tend to agree that it looks like it has hap in him...............HOWEVER from past experience I have owned an Aulonocara Jalo Reef that looked **** near Identical and I saw the parents and they where indeed pure Jalo, the elongated mouth threw me and if this fish turns out anything like mine it will be a stunner.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

You could compare the fish to Undu "Blue Neon". Don't think a "Jalo" would have such blue in the dorsal. Not a "Sunshine" Maleri.

The fins don't seem right at first impression. This is a male starting to color up, so maybe the fish is looking odd in the pics. If you bought the fish unnamed, the chance that he is a pure "Blue Neon" or "Jalo" gets very low.


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

noki said:


> You could compare the fish to Undu "Blue Neon". Don't think a "Jalo" would have such blue in the dorsal. Not a "Sunshine" Maleri.
> 
> The fins don't seem right at first impression. This is a male starting to color up, so maybe the fish is looking odd in the pics. If you bought the fish unnamed, the chance that he is a pure "Blue Neon" or "Jalo" gets very low.


Every Blue Neon I have had.....had a Blue anal fin, By Jalo I had had a blue dorsal but not as blue as this fish..........Whatever it is..............I like it!


----------



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hes definetly one of the prettiest. I cant wait til he is done changing to see what he looks like. The reason im so c oncerned about what he is, is because I want to get a german red and a sunshine peacock because those are two of my favorite but i dont want any conflictions if he is one of those.


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

He is neither IMO!

He is either a Hybrid or a Jalo I think, however there will be conflict regardless is my guess. My German HATES my Marleri Island, and my Chipoka, to a point they both have colored down. As they grow it will come back but he does not like them! LOL


----------



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)

The store i got him from kinda sucks so theres a good,chance,hes a hybrid. He has some black dots on one side which makes me think hes a hybrid. Im going to a big city this weekend so I will be getting the rest of my fish then so i know they will be better and breeds. Are there different types of jalo? When i type jalo the pictures i get dont look anything like him unless maybe its just the juvinile form. If someone cou d d post a pic of the kind of jalo he looks like it would be helpful. Also he is pretty aggressive for a peacock. He doesnt nip fins or anything though he just shows everyone who is boss.


----------



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)

Also i looked up the blue neon and he looks ALOT like those


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

It's possible you're seeing Cynotilapia afra, an mbuna also referred to as, and originating from, Jalo Reef.










Your fish is (at least mostly) a peacock, so try adding that word to your search.


----------



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)

Yep that was the problem, thank you. It does look like him. Ugh I guess I'll have to wait til he gets a little more colored to find out what he is for sure. Thank you guys for your help.


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

Very close he is **** near a splitting image of a fish I had a few years back!


----------



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)

What about a orange collar peacock? Hes getting more blue now. And the yellow is getting darker. His body is a dark yellowish color now with like blue bands and he shimmers blue in the yellow.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Jordankayla93 said:


> What about a orange collar peacock? Hes getting more blue now. And the yellow is getting darker. His body is a dark yellowish color now with like blue bands and he shimmers blue in the yellow.


What kind of place did you get this fish? Was there any name? Pure rare types would be unlikely as unnamed fish in a random tank, unless maybe a hobbyist sold off some extra fish and the place didn't care what the names were.


----------



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)

It was a local pet store. Not a franchise. The store sucks and know nothing about fish. It was in an assorted tank. I know I know avoid assorted tanks. He was just so cute. But anyways i asked what kind he was and they had no idea. I know hes proably not a pure whatever he is but orange collar is the closest i can find. And it is VERY close. Also i do know they buy fish from local people so its possible he happened to be there that way.


----------

